
The World Cup's Mind-Controlled Exoskeleton - fawce
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/06/world-cup-viewers-are-about-to-get-a-neuroscience-lesson/371711/
======
georgewfraser
The most important part of the article:

> It is one thing to decode a “start” and “stop” signal from scalp electrodes.
> It is quite another to tease out the subtle neural signals that encode the
> 17 degrees of freedom necessary for the exoskeleton’s full range of motion.

The Nicolelis group has a long history of performing stunts that have little
scientific substance, such as sending their control signal over the internet.
If they can make an exoskeleton work for real that is fantastic, but be
skeptical.

